# Calcium Scale of 1to 10 (Has It Helped)



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

On a scale of 1 to 10 with 1 being not much help and 10 being a lot of help, how would you rate your experience taking calcium for IBS Diarrhea. Of coarse you know my answer is 10+. I have never been so good since starting this awful cycle of urgent diarrhea attacks bloating, spasms and cramping after having my gall bladder removed in 1976. If I can help anyone please email me with your questions.Linda


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 1999)

Two-part answer. A. my experience with Caltrate or equivalent -- 3. B. my experience with another form of calcium -- 8 or higher (am guessing here, 'cause at the same time, I'm taking lots of other supplements too).[This message has been edited by JanetMD (edited 12-03-1999).]


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Linda,With me being a "C", the caltrate will only make me worse, but I wanted to take this opportunity to tell you how happy I am for you that found a "cure" for yourself and helped so many others at the same time. It must be great to have found something to give you your life back, especially with the remedy being something your body needs anyway.







How I wish there was such a simple remedy for us "C" types.







I also commend you for continuing to spend time on this board, spreading the word about the Caltrate in an effort to help others. I wish you and the others being helped by the Caltrate continued success!







------------------"Today is the first day of the rest of your life"Rose


----------



## Stick337 (Oct 8, 1999)

I have to say that Caltrate is a 9+ for me.I have only had D one time since last March.I am to the point now I can eat something and not worry about it. I am still not happy with the strange sounds comming out of my stomach. I feel silly when people keep saying, "eat something, your stomach is growling!" If they only knew what it was saying..







)Take CareStick337


----------



## luckylou (Sep 22, 1999)

Hi Linda, at this point, about a 5. Am on my 2nd bottle, and still trying to regulate it. My lady Dr. is all for me trying it, but only wants me to take 2 600 mgs. a day. I think I will take 1 in the morning, and try 1/2 at lunch and the other 1/2 at dinner. So far have taken 1 after breakfast, 1 after dinner. Thank you very much for all your info on Caltrate, did not have the instant success some people have had, but any success is welcome. Merry Christmas........


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 1999)

Hi LindaI would like to thank you for getting my stomach on the right track with the caltrate. I would say that I am about a 7 or 8. I still won't touch any of my trigger foods at any kind of public affair, but I am increasing my list of safe foods gradually. Now if I can find a miracle for my bloating that would be great. I guess I'll just take it one day at a time and keep praying for a cure like everyone else. Thanks again


----------



## IBSfree-wannabee (Jul 10, 1999)

Between 8 and 9. Have had only one episode of D right after eating since starting Caltrate Plus this summer. Still have bloating and gas. These symptoms may have actually gotten worse since starting Caltrate Plus, but I wouldn't trade it for my old life for ANYTHING! Thanks so much LNAPE for continuing to inform new members about the positive effects of calcium.Best wishes - IBSfree


----------



## WellWisher (Dec 15, 2004)

I've been taking Caltrate+ for one (1) year. I'd rate it a 6 or 7.It has helped curb the D so that now I can get on with my lifestyle in an "almost" normal fashion. But I still have my days........I take 2 Caltrate+ pills daily....nothing else. I reserve Imodium for social occasions when locating a bathroom is too inconvenient. Having said that, the Caltrate+ is still a bonus for me! Thanks, Linda for posting it to the BBs!


----------



## marianne (Jan 3, 1999)

Caltrate + - 6 capsules a day is a 10 4 capsules a day is a 6The combo that has really worked for me is :Caltrate + and Colestid - 2 tablets each a day, taken first thing in the a.m. = 10Life is normal - just ate lunch out with a friend with no fear. One year ago this would have been impossible; I would still be in the house chained to the toilet.Thank you all for your good advice.


----------



## buttburn (Nov 17, 1999)

Lucky you guys,I would rate calcium a -5, before I started taking it I was having problems once or twice a week. Now that I started taking it I'm having problems almost 3 times a day. But then again I'm not taking Caltrate, I'm taking another calcium supplement (actually an antacid) if anyone has any suggestions I would REALLY appreciate it.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

buttburn,If it helped you why did you stop. I know if you stay on it it would probably get better for you over time. Your post baffels me. If something is working that is not a drug so to speak take it.Linda


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 1999)

Hi,,,well my experience with caltrate plus has been not that good..but i guess maybe i didn't give it time...the score would be no effect at all near aplacebo effect maybe.anyway i found slippery elm okay andimodium works but not calcium. maybe cos it gives me indigestion (rebound acid) and gas thats why i didnt takeit for long but most people have found it works.. i just wish i was one of you


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 1999)

Rose -- Maybe (????) you are low on magnesium and could take that.?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

buttburn check you email.Linda


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 1999)

I'd say somewhere between an 8 and a 9. I think I could regulate it better if I could only figure out how to cut them in half. I'm taking the chewable now, because that's all the store had. ------------------SueTrying to live a "normal life"!


----------



## maggiew (Jul 3, 1999)

14! For the FIRST time in over 20 years I have "normal" bms. Still WAY too often, and mostly ribbon shaped, but they are not liquid, or anywhere NEAR it. They are well, normal looking. NOTHING has ever done that for me before. Not fiber, not prescription drugs, NOTHING. What can I say. Works for me, and nothing else ever has. Maggie------------------Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 1999)

I'd have to say I'm about a 7. I still have problems but I'm much better.


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

I only started taking Caltrate after starting Zoloft that gave me the BIG D. I would rate the Caltrate at a 7 for controlling the D and I am very grateful for that!


----------



## Sherree (Mar 27, 1999)

About a 7, and I'm grateful for it. Thanks Linda! I've only had a couple of bad episodes, and a couple of minor ones. I've been taking it twice a day for about 8 months now.


----------



## POOKIE (Feb 1, 2005)

I have been on it for 6 months,and the first 6 mo about a 6-7.For about the past month I am back to my old ways....doesn't seem to be working any more


----------



## Speedy (Nov 14, 1999)

I would rate the Caltrate at a 10. Very good results with me. I am also taking the Calm Colon, but I am going to weane off of it and see what happens. Thank you everyone for all the valuable info on this BB------------------Speedy


----------



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

Three a day for me; I give Caltrate Plus a 9+. I still have problems, but nothing like what they used to be.


----------



## jenEbean (Apr 5, 1999)

I would rate the Catrate a 1 for me, but when I switched to Citracal I rate that a 9. I still have occasional bouts of diarrhea but it is rare. This has really been a life saver for me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 1999)

Well i said it didn't work for me..but then i didn't give it time....if they tell me i have ibs D then i will give it a full trial since i can't harm me that much....i guess i have had some kidney problems in the past..kidney stones and been advised to avoid high calcium diets.thanks anyway


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

I give it a 5 or 6. I took it a long time and it didn't seem to make a difference whether I had diarrhea in the mornings or not. I still take them now and then after a heavy meal (like Thanksgiving) and don't know if it works or not, but I do it as a safeguard and keep them in my purse. Right now, I'm better from Calm Colon, anyway. I just wonder, since the effect isn't cumulative (in other words, if you stop it, the D immediately comes back with most people, and with most people the D stops fairly soon when you begin it) how can it be said that "if it doesn't work, you have to give your body time to adjust to it?" I don't get the science of that.


----------



## penelope (Feb 16, 2005)

I haven't tried it yet, still taking lomotil which has been working really well till last night.... I had a bad bout w/ painful D even after taking a lomotil. so maybe it isn't working as well now. After reading all these positive posts on Caltrate I am going to give it a try. I know it would be better than taking a prescription med. And since I'm a vegetarian and drink no milk or other dairy I probably am in desperate need of calcium. Thanks for your continued support of all of us here...it is really appreciated. penelope


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 1999)

Linda,I haven't responded to this until now, beause I haven't taken it daily like I should. I keep it on hand and take it when I think I need it, and fully believe it helps. I certainly thank you for letting us know about it.......------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 1999)

I have done very well with Caltrate Plus.I give it a 10. I have so much more control and so few bouts these days. I am also on Serzone for Panic Attacks so this might be contributing to the binding some.However, I noticed a difference in pain I felt early before the Serzone. So, it has helped I know. Thanks Linda!


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

This is for Buttburn, You said you were taking calcium in the form of an antacid? Did you know antacids have a laxative effect? Its know wonder you got worse! The others seem to be using Caltrate which I belive is not an antacid. Milk of Mangnesia is a laxative and is simply antacid.Good luck, I hope you feel better


----------



## Katie (Sep 30, 1999)

I rate Caltrate a 10. Previously, I was on the pot around 10 times a day. Nothing was digesting, it was just running through. I realized awhile ago that I wasn't getting anything in the way of nutrients although I took vitties. I remember being at a beach and having to run up to the shower/toilet facility every few minutes during a particularly bad bout accompanied by nausea and lack of appetite. I had wanted it to be a fun time since I was with my daughter, but we had to come home early because of me.I remember being in pain most of the time because of the cramping and having to run to the toilet here at work a number of times a day.So long as I take my Caltrate and supplement that with immodium on special days where there's no toilet time, I do really, really well. Knock wood, but I haven't had a case of hemmies since taking Caltrate.It still amazes me how different my life is now -- I HAVE one!


----------



## Severina (Oct 24, 1999)

If anyone had told me 5 months ago that by taking calcium supplements I would get my life back I would have said,no way. After some early success, had a slip, thought to myself, that's it I knew it wouldn't work, but I kept taking three Caltrate a day, and I found myself getting more confident. Sure, I still have my moments but on a scale of 1 - 10, Caltrate gets a 10. I'm so glad I found this forum. Thank you------------------


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

severina,Thank you for answer the post. It is post like yours that may encourage others to try it because it sounds like a real crazy idea.It has worked so well for so many and here is hopes by starting this thread others will try it. Katie,I have heard from you a lot and thanks for posting. It is truely amazing how well it works after being so sick for so long.teacher,Thank you also for your resopnse. Hope all continues for you as it is for me.Bettie,Thank you also. I know you know if you take the caltrate on a regular basis it does a better job in controling the diarrhea. We must all decide for ourselfs what is best for us. Best regards to all.Linda


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 1999)

Okay this talk of Caltrate is blowing my mind. I am going to try it, hopefully as soon as tommorrow- it can't hurt. Would one of you (or a few of you) mind e-mailing me to tell me the dosage I should try? Thanks in advance Should I experiment or is there a certain amount, time of day etc that I should use it. Thanks a lot! Hilary


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Linda,I give caltrate + a 10+ for controlling the D. I've been taking 600 to 900mgs daily. Since the beginning of Aug I had only one bout of D. I'm still on an antidepressant and taking aloe vera. I also continue to have gas,however the most important thing is whenever I'm gassy I don't have to be concerned about the runs which usually follows. Linda, I am grateful for your contribution to the BB. It's amazing that something so simple,inexpensive and most of the time,easy to obtain from any store without a prescription can be so effective. I stopped taking Kaopectate altogether and take less Imodium now. Again Thanks! John


----------



## JanieJo (Oct 18, 1999)

I give Caltrate a 9. I'm still trying to get the dosage right. I was taking one a day for awhile and had an attack (what a nightmare - see my separate post), so I'm back to 2,(a.m. & p.m.) which seems to be a little too constipating. I'm still enormously thankful, Linda, for your encouragement to try Caltrate. I do have my life back! I know with a little creativity, I'll get the dosage just right eventually. I would like to understand more how the Caltrate works. Is it a "controlled" constipation, or does the calcium really provide something the body needs? Thanks again for your help and encouragement.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

John, Thanks for you post it may encourage other to get to the store and try it.Janie,If two is too much for you break the tablet in half it has a scored mark on it so it can be broken and take 1/2 tablet 2 or 3 time during the day. This may be the right amount for you to control the diarrhea.As far as how it works this is my version. The calcium carbonate gets into the intestines and remains there for a whilt and absorbs the excess bile and water there to help yo get a more formed BM. It must be taken on a regular basis because eventually it is absorbed into the blood stream to help the bones and teeth but while it is in the intestines it is doing a great job for us with IBS diarrhea. Let me know if I can help. And thanks for the posts maybe there are some out there who are waiting and they should be heading to the store to get some of this stuff and your posts all can make the difference.Linda


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 1999)

I give the calcium a 1 - it caused my GERD to act up and it didn't work nearly as well as the Metamucil for me. HOWEVER, I am EVER so happy to see all the people calcium has helped







Calcium is good for you anyway (and women should be taking more of it as they get older) so what a wonderful solution for so many people!-UPandDOWN


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 1999)

I don't take caltrate but do take calcium and it has made a big difference. At least a 9.I take only 1 tablespoon of metamucil at night because more give me D but with the calcium it has helped more than most things I've tried. And it sure can't hurt at my age (59)to have more calcium for my old bones.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 1999)

Okey, dookey. I've been wanting to comment on Caltrate Plus, and this is a good place.I was completely skeptical, partly because whenever I change brands of Calcium (which I take because I'm 53), I always get diarrhea. But I tried it about a week ago. First I changed to Caltrate in the morning, replacing my old calcium, and then I take one around suppertime.For 5 days I have not had one case of diarrhea. Yesterday when I went shopping, I realized I needed to go "number 2" as I was driving out of the driveway, but I waited until about an hour later to go. JUST LIKE NORMAL PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I CAN'T TELL YOU HOW WONDERFUL THIS IS TO ME. I realize that there is a possibility that there is some placebo effect--but get this--I was skeptical. I didn't expect it to work. And even if there is a placebo effect, we're just finding out that placebo is a very important part of medication and the body-mind connection. Some speculate that strong antibiotics, although they have some germ killing properties, also work somewhat by placebo (you know, you pay the big bucks for the big killer drugs). I read a book this summer that said that bad tasting medicine works better, and one study found that painful morphine shots worked better than non-painful ones. So, hooray for placebos.Only those of you with chronic Big D will appreciate the relief. When you were aware of every bathroom in 50 miles, wore maxipads almost every day, with extra clothes in your camcorder bag on a vacation (if you dared to take a vacation at all)--you don't mind a little gas. You also don't mind having a soft stool if you can wait a few minutes to get to the pot. THIS CALTRATE IS LIFE CHANGING FOR ME. GETS A 10. JudyP.S. I'm going to copy this tread and mail it to my G.I. doc.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Judy,I just love your post. It is the ones like yours the ones who never would have believed it would work that will encourgae others to give it a try. Thanks so much for the response.Linda


----------



## luckylou (Sep 22, 1999)

Hi Linda, as a woman's porogative (sp) is to change her mind, I am changing mine. I originally posted a 5, will change that to a 9 - 10 and touch wood. I am just about finished my 2nd bottle of Caltrate Plus, and it has taken this long to really notice a huge difference. So hang in everyone, sometimes it takes time. Linda I will be forever grateful for you posting about Caltrate Plus. Did all my Christmas Shopping, no Immodium, would not have dreamed this could be possible a couple of months ago. Season's Greetings to you and your family, and thank you.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Luckylou,I am so glad things are finally getting in gear for you. It sometimes takes a bit but I really have great confidence in this calcium I guess you can tell. And you also have a great Holiday Season.Linda


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

bump


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

bump for new people


----------



## marianne (Jan 3, 1999)

New comers this really works.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

bump for newbies


----------



## bloomers (Apr 19, 1999)

Has the Caltrate helped my IBS? Yes, as far as helping with D I would have to give it a 9. I now have formed stools like a normal person.







I've been taking it since last spring.However, I needed additional help with my motility due to panic/anxiety. I was even passing the formed stools much too quickly when I got in a sticky situation. That is now under control with Buspar and self hypnosis.All in all, I gotta say Linda. You have helped me immensely. If only I'd known that a simple calcium supplement could be of so much benefit 10 years ago!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

bloomers,I am with you. I wish I too had this info 23 years ago. The change in my life has been so great I just can't believe. Well at least now we have a way to pass the info along and many are being helped also. You have a great Holiday Season.Linda


----------



## marianne (Jan 3, 1999)

to the top xyz[This message has been edited by marianne (edited 12-21-1999).][This message has been edited by marianne (edited 12-21-1999).]


----------



## Anxious (Apr 28, 1999)

Somehow I missed this thread before!Now I would say 10.But, I'm mixing the purple box with the pink box. Works way better for me than the purple box alone. Then it would have been 7 or 8.


----------



## Dolphinlady (Nov 5, 1999)

I'd have to say that after about a month of using the Caltrate I'd have to give it about a 7 or 8. There are other changes I've made too, (went from Levsin to Levbid, more prudent about my diet, etc.) and other circumstances that may play into the whole thing (getting sick, time of the month). So, I'm going to keep at it, because, even though I'm not perfectly normal I have to say I'm a helluva lot better off than I was this summer. I'm so glad I found this board and you wonderful people to talk to.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 1999)

Hi Linda, It's working better now, a year+ later. Thanks for the help.How do you pronounce Nape? Long a, silent e or an a like ah and the e like long a?


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 1999)

I was taking Caltrate Plus. I started out taking one in the morning and one in the evening. It really helped, but caused C. Then I only took one in the morning. Eventually, the C got really bad! I'd rather have D than C any day (I think). I stopped taking the Caltrate altogether. I'm glad it's working for the majority of you, though.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

TB,It is nice to hear from you again. I am so glad you are doing well. It is a long a but that is only a partial last name. Happy Holidays to you and Vickie.Terri,If you want to try again you can cut the dose to 1/2 tablet. I have not had constipation problem very often but when I did I agree it is worse than Diarrhea.Linda


----------



## marianne (Jan 3, 1999)

xyz - bump


----------



## brenda1 (Aug 19, 2004)

I've been taking the Caltrate for about 5 days now. I can't really tell yet if it's having a definite effect, ecspecially tonight. My husband and I went to an affair which was luckily right near our house. I went feeling a little queasy. I had had 2 tums earlier because I felt that I needed an antacid. I hate to admit it but following that I had a chocolate bar and some coke. Well about 10 min. after arriving I headed straight for the bathroom and had a terrible bout of D. I turned around and went home and made it to the toilet just in time for another bout. (My kids couldn't understand what made me leave so fast) I'm wondering now if it's true what someone wrote here that antacids work as laxatives too. Of course, the bad things I ate probably didn't help. I was so depressed and too afraid to go back. I didn't want to resort to immodium because I figured if it was a real stomach flu I should let it run it's course, so I missed another good time. I'm going to continue with the Caltrate and see how it goes. I take one with breakfast and one with dinner. How long should I wait to see if it makes a difference? This BB is about the only thing that makes me feel better.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 1999)

Hi Everyone - I am new here. Hope people still looking at this Calcium topic psoting area. The caltrate experiences posted are heartening and I am curious BUT (correct me if I am wrong) - from everything I have read (I do prof. medical research and am a licensed nutrional consultant)in the literature - antacids(isn't it???) like calcium carbonate (caltrate) supress the stomach's HCl and pepsin production and therefore if taken regularly cause multiple nutrient deficiencies - including osteoporosis - unless ther is something different about caltrate... Not all calcium supplements do that. ***** Has anyone been helped with non-antacid calcium ? ie, not the carbonate form (and other forms?)Does anybody know where there is info on HOW it works to work against D ? Does the manufacturer have any info on this nice side-effect ? They must be aware of it's ability to be antiD by now? Any responses and ideas welcome - I would like to try it but I already have low HCl production (hydrochloric acid of stomach).Any other calcium working ? I don't mean to rain on the parade but I feel it is an important thing to consider - please anyone correct me if I am wrong.Thank you ,svargo_99


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2000)

Hi, you know my response, svargo....a noncarbonate form that's not supposed to affect one's pH balance is what I've been using since Oct.For whomever...Maybe the Ca carbonate would have eventually worked for me, if I'd have kept bumping up the dosage, dunno. But it appeared that the calcium wasn't being absorbed by my system and would end up in "odd" places in my body instead. I'd had overacidity problems in my stomach, but perhaps because I'd taken H2 blockers for so long, my acidity would sometimes get to too low a level for the carbonate to be absorbed. ?Glad for the relief that Ca carbonate has given so many here, though!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2000)

I haven't had much experience with the Caltrate yet but have been taking it for a couple of months. I ran out and didn't have any for 4 days.....BAD news. I am now trying it 2 times a day as I was still having a bit of trouble. Will post again after I try this dose for a while. It does help. But I am wondering if I should take one dose of Metamucil also. ?????


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Soccer mom,I never had much success with the fiber route so I can't recommend it. I do know the calcium has been so amazing I have almost forgotten how bad I suffered for so long. Hope you find the right dose for you. I knew right away it was working for me but I started with 3 a day, one with each meal.Linda


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2000)

Linda-I have to thank you for your help. I have been taking 1/2 a tablet of Caltrate Plus once a day and it has done wonders!My D has subsided and now that I am in training for my new job, I feel a little more confident...I can take another 1/2 later in the day.I would rate it an 8.I am very pleased and thanks so much!DorisD


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2000)

when i first started i was significantly better..but find now (months later) that i'm back to my old self. Everything seems to work for a little while and than it's back to the old yucchy routine. Anyone else have this experience? I'd love to hear from you


----------



## Bunny (Jan 6, 2000)

I really don't know what to think.I took the Caltrate for about 1 week but felt like I was getting a lot more gas during the evening hrs. I think I was up to 3 a day. Maybe it was too much. I noticed last night that I had gas and am not on Caltrate so who knows? What I'd like to ask LNape is should I be taking it with the meal or after? I'd like to try it again ecspecially since I don't eat too many dairy products. How long should I give myself to adjust to it?I think it was sickofsick(?) who commented on antacids. I heard that they can be laxatives too after I had taken 2 Tums for heartburn and about 1 hr. later had a bad D attack. Beware!! (Of course the chocolate bar I ate before that probably did not help!)


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2000)

HI all; I'm new to this BB but have been reading it for about six months. Thanks for all the support. I have hab IBS for severial years and it seem to get worse. If I went out to eat I had to leave the table 2-3 times then hope I made it home .I tried the Caltrate Plus with out much luck. Also tried "cats claw" no luck.But I have talked to a guy at the health store here and He told me about "apple pecton" and "pregest" and that has done great!!!! I take the "apple pecton" before each meal and the "pregeist" with the meal. The "apple pecton" seems to creat bulk and helps a lot. Hope this can help someone.------------------lobodog


----------



## PoopedOut (Sep 6, 1999)

Caltrate Plus and Imodium together is an 8! But only if I'm not premenstrual or extra stressed out.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

DorisD,Thanks for posting and continued success with the Caltrate.Ouch45,You must be consistant. When you start feeling better and if you stop the calcium the diarrhea returns very quickly. Bunny The Caltrate does cause gas when you first start taking it but this goes away. You should start out with 1/2 tablet at each meal at first if this is a problem and mayby take Mylanta gel caps along with the calcium also until this passes. Then up the dose. You should be able to get relief this way.Pooped Out,Your PMS will bet better also but it takes going through a few monthly cycles taking the calcium before this relief comes also.Linda


----------



## tammebear (Jan 10, 2000)

Hi. I tried to buy Caltrate Plus at Kmart, they had it on sale this week. They were out of the purple box, so I bought the chewables. I think they have the same ingredients? They aren't bad. I have noticed a decrease in the amount of times I have had to go (d), but I'm still loose as a goose. I also take 2 FiberCon daily. I have been taking three Caltrate a day with meals. I'm definitely not getting C. I made a dr appt for next Monday so I'll talk with him and see what else I can do.tammebear


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

tammebear,Try stopping the FiberCon and see what happens. I tried using it also and did much better without it since being on the calcium.Don't be too dissapointed it the Doc does not go along with the calcium thing most don't because if it works you can get it without them and they get nothing from that.Linda


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

bump for new people.


----------



## marianne (Jan 3, 1999)

to the top


----------



## ShyOne (Feb 17, 2000)

Started the caltrate,didn't have much success,but with Linda's help adjusting my dosage,and giving me support,I'm determined to stick it out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2000)

I was really elated (and proud) to see so many people helped by Calcium! I actually stumbled upon it by accident! (So much for the placebo theory.) I gave up milk and cheese because I was sure that they were a big problem for me, and I started taking Calcium supplements. I noticed a difference right away! 10+!!If I don't take it, I can tell that my IBS problem worsens. My family thought that I was just reaching for answers, until I found the book "Seven Weeks to a Settled Stomach." The author said that not only does calcium soothe the intestinal walls, but it coats potential irritants in the system until they are carried out. Vindication!By the way, I take Citrical +D. Paul Harvey recommended it because it reportedly absorbs well. I have never had gas problems with it. I take 2-3 pills before bed, so the calcium won't interfere with the absorbtion of my morning multi-vitamin. (One Source)PS -- Thanks, Bettie! I'm with ya!"Praise be to the Lord, to God our Savior, who daily bears our burdens." Psalm 68:19


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Me-2I think you said you take 2 -3 calcium tabs before be this is not a good plan. Your system can only absorb about 500 mg at one shot so you should spread out the dose through out the day.Linda


----------



## Karen G. (Sep 7, 1999)

I've been taking the Caltrate Plus for 5 months and have had great results with it. I noticed a difference pretty much right away. Now I only need to take one a day.Karen


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi Linda,I tried Calcium last Summer for about one month but unfortunately it didnï¿½t work for me. Maybe I gave up to soon? Iï¿½m glad though to see that so many people have found help from eating calcium!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2000)

I would rate it a 7, haven't had any D for almost a month which is great, but still have to really watch what I eat and I still get cramps which isn't so great but much better than before.


----------



## Mannie (Jan 17, 2000)

I started taking Viactiv about 6 months or so ago because my mom had osteoporosis. I thought I felt better, but I thought it was just a coincidence. Well, I ran out and stopped taking it for a while. After reading this BB, I started taking Caltrate. I have been taking one over the counter Pepcid before lunch and one Caltrate after lunch for about a month and have been feeling very good (of course, I only had D 6-8 times a week before, not 6-8 times a day like some of you on this BB). I just got back from a 6-day vacation... I had C-like cramps for about an hour or so on one day and that was the only problem I had! Such freedom!


----------



## britta (Aug 8, 1999)

I'd say that since I got it balanced out, it's an 8 most days. I have yet to hit a trigger food I can't handle while taking it, but I tend to still have gas/bloating and quick evacuation (at least it's solid though).Thank you so much Linda, for all of your suggestions.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2000)

I give Caltrate Plus a 9. It has really controlled my D at lot. when I do have an attack, (every 2-3 days instead of several times a day before) it is less painful and much shorter in length.Way to go , Linda!!------------------Color Rainbows in the Rain


----------



## LULU (Feb 14, 2000)

Since taking LNAPE'S wonderful advice 3 weeks ago -- Calcium D -- experienced relief from pain within 36 hours -- dramatically. And have been taking 3 tablets a day w/meals.BUT pain is returning, several x a day -- tho not as severe -- should I up my dosage?? Also someone mentioned -- gawd this is an indelicate subject, isn't it -- seemingly not being able to evacuate completely, my problem also. Didn't associate this with IBS till reading that. I feel guilty complaining, cuz many of you are a lot worse off than I. Why can't they find a cure -- and is IBS just a general term to blanket problem(s) the docs can't figure out??? Lulu


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

LuLU,If 3 tablets a day are controling the diarrhea then do not up the dose. Just bive it some more time for the gut to heal itself and you should do better.Linda


----------



## Jeanne (Sep 18, 2004)

I have to rate it a zero- and posted thisas a new topic..since I wanted somereplies from others like me. I haveread through these..but maybe others likeme, that have no success with it, havesomething else in common. I'm hoping toget replies to my post "Calcium did not workfor me"thanks


----------



## Kimmie (Feb 15, 2000)

Being a newbie .....Linda told me about caltrate and I went out that night and bout it I've been taking ever since and it has helped me so much!!! I even went out to dinner last week! It was the first time in a long time I braved it and ate. I was fine...I watched what I ate but I did it. And tonight I went to the gym with my sister and didn't worry about having a problem. (I have really bad anxiety and since I have been having normal bms my anxiety has gotten better for me) I give it a 10!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2000)

All these days of suffering & it was something OVER THE COUNTER that changed my life. I have chronic "D". Been taking Caltrate Plus Chewables - 2 a day for two weeks now- guess what- I went to the bathroom like a normal person. I actually left the house afterwards. I made it through 2 straight weeks of work & school (full-time & mid-terms) Only one day of "D" out of 14- NOT TOO SHABBY!!! I'd have to sat a "10" !!!!!!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I know how excited you feel about this. It took me 3 months to even think it was this simple. OTC calcium supplement. I guess that is why I stay here posting my story and hoping someone else can be helped as I was. It is so amazing and I know you are thinking this can not be the answer but for many it is.Thanks All for You Posts.Linda


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

bump


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2000)

Hi Linda, I rate it a six but only because I'm on my first bottle and I take a half caltrate at each meal because I was having bad gas. It has helped and I'm sure it will get even better once I move up to one Tablet each meal. Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Tequilacomm1,Are you taking anything for the gas right now, simethacone works pretty well. I would thing that should have pass by no if you have been using the calcium for a while. Don't give up we are all a bit different if it is helping your diarrhea the gas should go away soon.Take Care,Linda


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

bump for newbies. Email me if I can help.Linda


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

being a C, the Caltrate in the purple box made me worse, but I found some with more mag. and do use it as don't do dairy anymore. & know I need calcium







------------------Prayer doesn't change God , it changes the one who prays..


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2000)

Thank God for this support group!!! I read about the calcium and started taking it about a month ago. It works!! The only problem is not getting too constipated! I've been nervous about sudden onset D for so long that I'm unable to relax yet. It's going to take me awhile to really trust this miracle... A BIG 10!!------------------Another Linda


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Dove,Just play with your dose to see what works for you. It does a great job for me and I have been happy with is since July 1998. Just remain constant with the dose. The anxiety also will go away with time.Take Care,Linda


----------



## lass (Mar 6, 2000)

This sounds fantastic. I've had D for years and was only diagnosed IBS recently. I just tended to duck out of things or take imodium. I was always worried that this wasn't helping. I am certainly not a chronic as a lot of people I have read about on this BB. I admire all your courage and strength.I've decided that I will definatly try the calcium (also as I have a bad history of ostioprosis in my family) as the fibre hasn't really helped, just tends to make things faster. The stuff you all talk about is Caltrate, do you know if it avaliable in the UK and to what dosages they come in (pink or purple box?)and that I should try.Thanks ever so much.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2000)

Well to start off it was an 8, but as I ended the 2nd bottle, it was around a 2 or 3.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2000)

Hi everyone. I would have to rate the Caltrate as 8 or 9. I only need 1/2 tablet per day, and on a real "bad" day, I add another tablet. I take it with my evening meal, since morning is my D time. I am thankful I found this bb and Caltrate!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

gator,Email me and I will see if I can help you sort out why it is not working as well as before. Did you start any other meds since and did you stay consistant with the dose.Linda


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

lass,The ingredients in Caltrate Plus with Vitamin D and Minerals:Vitamin D 200 IUCalcium 600 MG (calcium Carbonate)Magnesium 40 MG (do not get one with more than this)Zinc 7.5 MGCopper 1 MGMangenese 1.8 MGBorob 250 MCGFind one with these ingredients or close to is and start with 1/2 tablet with each meal for a few days and if this is not enough then up the dose to 1 tablet with each meal. Email me if you have questions.Linda


----------



## lass (Mar 6, 2000)

Thank you for the help and advice. I have eventualy found calrate + in another chemists in the next town. I'll give it a go and see what happens, here's hoping. Thanks again


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

lass,I am here to help so email me if you like. Let me know how you are and if I can assist you.Linda


----------



## Lisa K (Jan 2, 1999)

Hi Linda







Sorry for this belated Caltrate rating...Ive been undecided about its personal benefit for a long time, yet Im still consuming 2 tabs a day.MY Rate : 4 It hasnt produced miraculous results for me as it hasfor many caltrate users.Unfortunately I have mainly cramps and dspepsia & it really hasnt improved those symptoms much. I dont normally get much "D"... so I cant say either way if its really helped at all







But I Do want To Thank YOU nonetheless for your continual support even when you're feeling so good. Im happy for you and wish you and all others the BestTake Care Linda & everyone


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Lisa K,Thank you for the post and I get so many emails with such great stories of people having success I don't think I can stop reporting how much it has helped me and others. I am lucky because I do not have to deal with other medications and side effects and other stomach problems that a lot of you do so I guess that is why I have had such good results. I really can say from my email and post it has been a great help to many. Do you think the Lotronex will help you.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Lisa K (Jan 2, 1999)

Hiya Linda







Im waiting to get my prescription for Lotronex from my Gastro Doc...he's making me wait tho







Youre very welcome for the MANY Thanks shared by us. I think youre devotion is unparalleled







Linda, I started Caltrate in 1998 & was D-free for a long time (21 months!) but I still suffer from bad cramps & the last several months, D has returned







I cant quite attribute the D free period to Caltrate or strict dietary modification







What I do know is that Caltrate did constipate me, tho my upper stomach gives me too much grief for the Caltrate to work as effectively on my bowels alone. So yes you certainly are correct in that respect. Gave me something to ponder. now I understand the possible reason(s) why Cal didnt fix me completely or for long *sniff*Have a great Monday Linda & to all.your impressive posts speak for themselves


----------



## Mom2MNEm (Mar 2, 2000)

Well, I started the Caltrate D 2 weeks ago. I started with 1/2 tab 3x per day. i felt so much worse the first few days then I increased to 1 tab 3x per day and I couldn't believe how bad I felt. So, I decreased my self to 1 tab 2x per day and --I feel much better. I started with some "semi-normal" bm and then I actually had 2 days of nothing ( oh boy--usually means revenge from my intestines. I ended up having 2 semi solid bms ( usually I have 3 or more) and finally , today I had a solid, normal Bm --only 1!!!! I was terrified to leavethe house, but I did and so far I have been fine allday!! I hope this continues!!Lisa


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Lisa,Well it sounds as though you are working out the right amount for you. This is the hard part. After that as long as you keep taking it you should be diarrhea free and go about your normal life once you can get rid of the anxiety that has been brought on with this condition. Please feel free to email me if you need questions answered.Take Care,Linda


----------



## meggy (Mar 13, 2000)

Just wondering if Caltrate is something that is available in drugstores over the counter? It seems that I have heard of it some other time, but wasn't sure if it was readily available without prescription. I also noticed that some people are using Caltrate + and was wondering what id the difference between the regular and the +? I know I am just full of questions!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

meggy,Caltrate is a name brand calcium supplement that is sold OTC in most drug and grocery and Walmart and Walgreens and CVS etc. No Rx is needed. If you want to try it you should get the Caltrate Plus with Vitamin D and Minerals in the purple and white box or at least a similar brand with the same ingredient. Read the label. Most of us get the best results with this combination of calcium and other minerals. I can't say why but from most of the feedback I have gotten it seems to be the most effective. Start out taking 1/2 tablet with each meal and if this is not enough to control the diarrhea up the dose to 1 tablet with each meal. You may have some indigestion at first but this goes away as your body adjusts to the added calcium. Let me know if I can help. Email me if you like.Linda


----------



## meggy (Mar 13, 2000)

Thank you Linda for the information. I am going to get the caltrate the next time I am at the drug store.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

bump for the newbies


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2000)

Linda - thank you for recommending the Caltrate - I think it is helping - I have used it for 1 month now, taking 1 in the morning with breakfast, and 1 at night with dinner. I will keep taking it in the hopes that time will improve what I feel is a 4 now. I still don't feel very secure - and when I'm out in public and my "gut" quivers - all I can think of is finding the nearest bathroom. I really haven't had terrible diarreah though since I started taking it. I was wondering if anybody had any response to taking iron? A nurse I work with told me that it can have a constipating effect, and since I have the "D" type I thought I might give it a try. Thanks to everyone on this BB though - sometimes just reading your messages makes me feel better.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2000)

10 for me! Last summer I was having D about three times a week. After trying Bentyl, that worked some but not enough and wasn't reliable. Then I tried the caltrate and it has worked really well. very very well. The only complaints I have now are major gas, D around my menstruation (like a normal woman usually does), and some indigestion, especially after I eat meat.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

jenB,How much calcium are you taking. You may need to spread your dose out in 1/2 tablet intervals to prevent the indigestion. This may work better for you.also after taking the calcium for about 3 months the cycles got a lot better also. Just keep hoping.Linda


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2000)

I previously gave caltrate a rating of 7 but I want to take it back and change it to a 0 because it does nothing at all for me anymore. I'm disappointed because I had really high hopes and now I'm worse than ever.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2000)

I am IBS - D. Like Linda, I had my gallbladder removed (about 32 years ago and had bouts of diarrhea off & on). 3 years ago after taking Prevacid and Prilosec for an ulcer - IBS-D got much worse and had to get off of those two drugs completely. Tried to watch my diet so as not to aggravate my ulcer. And then decided to take calcium for diagnosis of borderline osteoporosis. I bought Citracal (calcium citrate) because was told it was the most absorable. Well, discovered that it helped the D. After finding this board, I thought I would try the Caltrate (tried Caltrate Plus, Caltrate + D, and just plain Caltrate), but each gave me bad D. Don't know if it's the calcium carbonate or the way those pills are processed but they didn't work for me at all. Have gone back to Citracal and am doing fine now. I take l Citracal at breakfast and then l B-Complex at lunch and then another Citracal with dinner and this seems to work good for me. Must mention that I was doing so well on Citracal a while back that I was able to eat almost anything, but then started to eat more things with sugar (donuts, cookies, cakes) and guess what - started to have more problems. So have given up sweets again with much success. Will just have small cookie occasionally and tell myself that will have to do - but I love sweets so. Glad that so many of you are having success with the CALTRATE but it just didn't work for me. As some of you say sometimes "everyone's body is different and what may work for some will not for others". Linda has helped a lot of people with the info on Caltrate. Just keep trying and maybe it will work for you, if not, try something else and before long you will come across something that will. For me, most prescription drugs, have such bad side effects that they usually don't agree with me. By the way, I am 61 and have had this for 30 years, do it doesn't seem to kill you. GOOD LUCK TO ALL!------------------


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

MarieM,Thank you for you response. You may be one who is bothered by the small amount of Magnesium in the Caltrate but I am sure glad you found success with the Citracal.We must try to help ourselves and each other with the info we have gained over the many years of suffering and what works for one may not for others but if we put our heads together we can be successful at it. Your post may encourage someone else to try another form of calcium and not give up.Take Care,Linda


----------



## JJKWright (Mar 19, 2000)

I give it an 8. I'm also taking the chewable Caltrate Plus tablets and have a problem getting the correct dosage. It has definitely improved the consistency. I've only had 2 attacks in the past month. But, one drawback is after a BM, my rear end feels like it's been sandpapered. My doctor put me on Lotronex 2 days ago and told me not to take any Caltrate for 2 weeks so we could get a good read on the Lotronex. If it proves to be a cure, I'm wondering if the anxiety and panic will also eventually disappear when out in public. I've tried everything on the market and the Caltrate gave me the most relief so far. I'm hoping the Lotronex will totally wrap it up.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

If I got it right Lotronex is not a cure as the Caltrate is not a cure just a control. You must continue to take it to remain symptom free with either choice you make.Linda


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2000)

my experience with caltrate is 0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000...I think some one here is working for the makers of caltrate


----------



## lass (Mar 6, 2000)

Linda,Thanks for the help, I've just come back from a very exhausting time working in the hill (no loos for miles) and didn't have to run once! Admitidaly I was using imodium with the caltrate+ but it certainly helped. Now I'm back in controled conditions I'm going to see if it makes a difference.Thanks for all your help and advice. I am determined to live my life not around the loo.C-A


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

lass,I hope you find the right amount and it can help you. I started with 3 a day one with each meal and I continue to do very well. Let me know if I can help you with finding the right amount for you.. I have a lot of feed back from many users.Take Care,Linda


----------



## marianne (Jan 3, 1999)

Newcomers - this really works. No one is working for the makers of Caltrate Plus. I take a generic version made by Walgreen (it has just a little less calcium) and LNape buys hers at Sam's Club, I seem to remember. This was a great discovery by Linda and I am so grateful that she shared it with all of us. It helped me so much, I am still taking it after a year. Wouln't do with out it.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Thanks Marianne,You are right I get the Sam's Club Version is also has 500 MG of calcium carbonate and works great. The other ingredients are exactly the same. I just use the Caltrate Plus With Vitamin D and Minerals because it has the right ingredients and is the most known so others can compare labels with the store brand. I do not work for the Caltrate makers but I have contacted them hoping they would do some research on why and how the calcium works so well for a lot of us with IBS Diarrhea.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2000)

I have been taking Caltrate for almost a year.I do notice some improvement,but I do have an occasional bad day. I would rate it a 8. However,I got an extra benefit from taking Caltrate. I had a bone infection as a child and had problems with pain in legs and hips,mostly in the winter or on damp days. I wouldn't be able to sleep at nite when I had these pains. I just realized that I haven't had any pains since being on Caltrate! I rate it a 10+ for that. Thanks Lnape!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

katy123,It too used to wake up with stiffness in the back but this has gone for me also since taking the calcium. And my hips would get sore from riding the tractor to mow my 8 acres of grass in the summer and this is helping that also.I wrote you answer your post so check it out.Linda


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2000)

Linda, somewhere along the way, I have replied to this thread more than once I think. For the newbies, it took over 4 months before Caltrate started to work. I am now into 6 or 7 months, and it is a miracle. I would suggest any newbies don't give up the Caltrate for D. Give it at least a 6 month trial. Thank you again Linda.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

louluckylou,Thanks for your response this gives some new guys the confidence to give this calcium a try and hopfully get the results you and I have gotten and continue to have as long as we keep taking the calcium.Thanks Aagin,Linda


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Bump







------------------ http://webpotential.com/ericibs/index.htm


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2000)

Hi Everyone,Well I've been on caltrate plus(the purple one) for three weeks now and I give it a 10+.I've actually left the house a few times now without the anxiety I usually experience and with time, this too, I'm sure will pass. I'm only taking 1/2 tablet in the morning and 1/2 tablet at night and my symptoms have almost disappeared. Its weird and wonderful to feel like a "normal" person again.







I even traveled with my husband for a trip that was over 1 hour without stopping (which believe me in itself is a miracle).LNAPE, thankyou so much!! You have proven to me that there really are angels among us. And you're one of them. Your advice about trying the caltrate has been life changing to me. I've always felt, well for the past ten years, like I've been an observer of life instead of a participant. I cried and prayed that something would help so I could enjoy life again. And I am.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2000)

I forgot to ask , what is BUMP?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Dawn,Thank you for posting your story and I am sure it will continue as long as you take your calcium. That has been the way it is for me since I started in July 1998.I too have felt like life was passing me by while others got out and did the thing that made them happy while I hung around a toilet most of my adult life.Bump is a way to sent this message thread to the top of the board without really posting a message. But you have given me a chance to thank you and send it to the top.Take Care and spread the word on the calcium to anyone you may know is suffering from diarrhea IBS.Linda


----------

